

Fix for web encryption? - honey_cutt

Since the NSA incident I have been thinking about common encryption methods used currently in use on the web.<p>I was wondering if a rolling&#x2F;hopping key scheme would work. Something similar to this is used in RF communications where they have frequency hopping.<p>I was thinking something along the same lines, where a visited site would give a unique key to the browser. The key would then be used to generate a rolling keys that would have to match that of the server for the connection to stay live.<p>Any thoughts?
======
kjs3
You mean SSL/TLS key renegotiation:
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5746](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5746)?

